# Drilling holes in plastic covers for feeding syrup.



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

For me a sharpened pipe edge tapped with a hammer
is fast and clean. Portable too.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Use any old regular metal cutting bit,with a drill press.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Get a scrap piece of wood and drill a nice 1 1/2 inch hole in it. Remove the pilot drill bit on your hole saw, so it is just the round cutter. Hold/clamp the board, and use the hole in it as the pilot hole. It will prevent the hole saw from wobbling around.

Or make sure the hole saw runs perfectly true with the pilot drill bit. Usually, the hole saw is offset a little on the arbor, which causes the wobble.

Or just buy a Greenlee hole punch. Pricey, but they work great on sheet metal and thin stuff.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Sundance, your'e a dadgum genius!:applause:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I like the forstner over the hole saw any day, much cleaner, quicker, and no plug to remove from the bit after the hole is cut.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

If you are drilling bucket lids for cap plugs-I use a hole saw but put it in a drill and file the teeth a little first. Makes a clean hole and a snug fit. Otherwise the hole is a little big.
Jack


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:I like the forstner over the hole saw any day, much cleaner, quicker, and no plug to remove from the bit after the hole is cut. 

Thank you for the point of clarification!
I tried out my new IRWIN 1.5" FORSTNER bit this morning.
I liked it's performance so good that I bought a 2nd one to change out so that the other one can cool off.
It makes a *very clean* cut and no plug to remove.
*Thanks to all of you that gave me your input!*
Ernie


----------

